# Anselm of Canterbury



## Reformed Covenanter (May 25, 2014)

I have been reading some of the _Major Works_ of Anselm of Canterbury over the last few days (OUP edition). In your opinion, what are the strengths and weaknesses of his theology?


----------



## Jash Comstock (May 25, 2014)

If I remember correctly he was very influencial in defining the substitutionary view of atonement as opposed to the ransom theory.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 25, 2014)

Strengths: strong doctrine of God in Proslogion and Monologion. Attempts a good discussion of the Filioque. Moves the discussion forward on penal substitution.

Weaknesses: Some Marian theology; his Ontological argument only works if you presuppose his brand of philosophical realism.


----------



## MW (May 25, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> In your opinion, what are the strengths and weaknesses of his theology?



From a reformed viewpoint we meet with a dangerous contradiction. His strength is his ontological presupposition of God and reasoning from faith (God alone is necessary being). In direct contrast his weakness is his use of reasoning apart from Scripture to show the "necessity" of certain points related to saving truths. Iron and clay -- they don't bond and they eventually fall apart when pressed.


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have been reading some of the _Major Works_ of Anselm of Canterbury over the last few days (OUP edition). In your opinion, what are the strengths and weaknesses of his theology?



It is absurd that he and Bozo judge of what God must do based on what seems fitting to them. But his argument against the Greeks is very stimulating.


----------

